

A Tale of A Serious Attempt At P≠NP by Richard J. Lipton - amichail
http://cacm.acm.org/blogs/blog-cacm/97587-a-tale-of-a-serious-attempt-at-p%E2%89%A0np/fulltext

======
jchonphoenix
An interesting read that attempts to convey the reason the P vs NP problem is
important to those that do not have knowledge of complexity theory.

As a side note, one part that Lipton does not make completely clear, although
with further reading should be obvious, is that his example umbrella statement
Q is equivalent to the statement that P != NP.

